# Travelling on Business Visa



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, 

My employer is sending me to Manila for a project for 2 years. Currently my Passport has been stamped with a Business Visa which permits stay of upto 4 weeks in Philippines. I am married and my wife will also come along with me to Philippines. 

I have been told by my employer that initially I will go to Philippines and my visa is to be converted to a Work Permit only then my wife can come and stay with me on a dependent visa.

Can anyone clarify the whole procedure for bringing spouse on a work permit and the procedure for converting Business Visa to a Work Permit.

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I would be very careful accepting this offer. You employer here is the only one that can apply for and get the work permit for you. It can be easy to end up in a bad situation and taken advantage of.
Your employer there where you are should have this arraigned for you completely before you arrive here. Your wife coming here with you is a nice idea but she will be on a tourist visa that must be renewed every two months or so.
Be careful and cautious in your attempted job transfer. Hopefully it will work well for you...


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

The employer is a MNC and i am not worried otherwise, however the fact is that they have a new startup in Manila and nobody here has clarity on the visa policies. So as of now i have been told that they will be arranging a work permit once i land in Manila. I am concerned about my wife's travel that how exactly that would happend once i get a work permit. I have not heard good things abbout the whole visa process. So wanted to know that if i need to get her visa processed before i leave for Manila or after i get a work permit.


----------

